# Korean style hot wings



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2016)

A bit different, I was craving that thin crust deep fried hot wings you can only get at good Korean BBQ.

So here we go. Key to making the crispy wings is all in the batter. It's pretty simple but there are a few key ingredients.

First you want to do is air dry your wings. Mix 1/4 cup of corn starch, 1/2 teaspoon baking powder, and 2 tablespoons of kosher salt. I do this in a ziplock. This about enough for 1 pound. Coat the wings completely with the mixture. Place the wings on a rack over a pan and place in fridge. Best to do this overnight, minimum time is 1 hour.

While waiting for the wings to dry mix up the finishing sauce. I made a sweet spicy sauce.

1/4 cup gochujang (I used Sambal Oelek)
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon rice wine vineger
3 tablespoons dark brown sugar
3 medium cloves garlic, minced (about 1 tablespoon)
1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger
1 tablespoon toasted sesame oil

When your wings have dried it's time to fry. I used peanut oil and ran the temp around 350-370.

While the oil is heating up its time to make the batter.

For the batter you need 1/2 cup corn starch, 1/2 cup flour 1/2 cup vodka, 1/2 +/- cup water, 1/2 teaspoon baking powder. Mix everything together except water. Slowly whisk in water watch the consistency. The batter needs to ribbon off the whisk when raised and it should disappear into the batter. I used Bend distillery hatch chili vodka. It did add a bit of heat to the batter.

When the oils hot working in batches place 3-4!wings in batter. Pull out and allow batter to drain off chicken. Place in oil. Rotate and move chicken around. Pull out when chicken is golden brown, about 8-10 minutes. Repeat until done. 

Sauce and Serve!




















Made my wife some jalapeño cheese bread.
































Smoke away!!!


----------



## b-one (Aug 6, 2016)

Now those are some tasty looking wings!:drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2016)

b-one said:


> Now those are some tasty looking wings!:drool



They are soooooooo good!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 7, 2016)

Awesome! 

When the temps get back down 'round here, I'm going to pull my disc back out. 

I like your use of a wheel for a base. I've been using an inverted turkey fryer which works well but can be a little unstable..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2016)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Awesome!
> When the temps get back down 'round here, I'm going to pull my disc back out.
> I like your use of a wheel for a base. I've been using an inverted turkey fryer which works well but can be a little unstable..



Thank you! 

Yeah the burner is rock solid. Easy way to set up and the three legs makes it easy to level up.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2016)

Nicely done. Those things are an art...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nicely done. Those things are an art...JJ



Thank you JJ! My craving has been satisfied for now. I know what's for breakfast tomorrow!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice job Case!

They look delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 7, 2016)

Oh man, sign me up for at least a dozen of those!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Case!
> 
> They look delicious!
> 
> ...



Thank you Al! Digging in for a breakfast round of wings right now.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Oh man, sign me up for at least a dozen of those!



Thank you! Wings for breakfast!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2016)

There were a few leftover so I decided to see how good they are leftover. Not as crisp which inexpected, but not terrible either. A quick dip in the fryer would probably crisp them back up, but it's too early for that! 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks, another recipe to add to the collection. Will be trying this one!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Thanks, another recipe to add to the collection. Will be trying this one!



You're welcome! Super tasty!


----------



## tropics (Aug 7, 2016)

Case thanks I saved the recipe incase I want to fry some Chicken. Points 

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2016)

tropics said:


> Case thanks I saved the recipe incase I want to fry some Chicken. Points
> Richie



Thank you Richie! These are really tasty, even without the sauce! However I highly recommend the sauce too!!!


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 7, 2016)

Case, wow! those are amazing, I'll be saving this one to try later, I love spicy!

Thanks for the awesome recipe.













You Sir are Killin It.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 31, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Case, wow! those are amazing, I'll be saving this one to try later, I love spicy!
> 
> Thanks for the awesome recipe.
> 
> ...



Thank you RHD! These are tasty. I don't make deep fried very often but that may change! On a side note the sauce would work good as a glaze if one wanted to just smoke these and not deep fry them.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2016)

Dominate all the leftovers. There's still sauce left which means I'll be using it on another smoke!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 8, 2016)

So this morning I did a bit of an experiment. I'm not a big fan of maple syrup, so I usually wont have pancakes or waffles for breakfast. I had this strange idea that the sauce from this would be good on pancakes or waffles. Guess what, it is good on waffles! The south has chicken and waffles. The Pacific Northwest now has Hot wings and Waffles! Watch out world!


----------



## thebig1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Sailor, do you have a recipe for that jalepeno cheese bread.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> Sailor, do you have a recipe for that jalepeno cheese bread.



Yep super simple. Take a loaf of bread (whatever you want) and cut into it almost all the way to the bottom 1" apart one way and the cut 1" apart 90 degrees to first cut. Place in a large sheet of tinfoil. In a bowl combine 1/4 melted butter and 8-12 ounces of shredder mozzarella. Chop up pickled jalapeños. I used a good portion of a small jar. You could add olives too or use olives in place of. Add to cheese and butter. Take the cheese jalapeño mix and stuff into every nook and cranny off the cut loaf. Wrap up in tinfoil. Place in 350 degree oven for 15 minutes. After 15 minutes open up foil on top and bake for 10 minutes more or until all cheese is melted and bubbly. Remove and eat.


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2016)

Har! A new west dish! The wings are incredible and definitely worth points!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 11, 2016)

Disco said:


> Har! A new west dish! The wings are incredible and definitely worth points!
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 14, 2016)

That looks absolutely awesome Case !   Very nice !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks absolutely awesome Case !   Very nice !   Thumbs Up



Thank you Justin! It's really tasty chicken!


----------



## chewmeister (Aug 14, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So this morning I did a bit of an experiment. I'm not a big fan of maple syrup, so I usually wont have pancakes or waffles for breakfast. I had this strange idea that the sauce from this would be good on pancakes or waffles. Guess what, it is good on waffles! The south has chicken and waffles. The Pacific Northwest now has Hot wings and Waffles! Watch out world!


Nice looking wings, Case. The Korean sauce sounds interesting. Lately with pancakes, I've been using hickory syrup. Not as sweet, and well, it's made from hickory.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2016)

chewmeister said:


> Nice looking wings, Case. The Korean sauce sounds interesting. Lately with pancakes, I've been using hickory syrup. Not as sweet, and well, it's made from hickory.



Thank you! 

I'm just not a big sweet fan. Takes me forever to eat a candy bar!


----------



## sunerylander (Mar 14, 2017)

*Ingredients*


3 pounds of chicken wings.
¼ cup soy sauce.
¼ cup gochujang (Korean red chile paste) or sriracha.
2 tablespoons rice vinegar.
2 tablespoons honey.
1 tablespoon sesame oil.
2 tablespoons minced garlic.
1 tablespoon minced ginger.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2020)

Its time to make these again! On my next adventure to provision I think that I'll try and find some wings (poultry has been tough to come by in our stores).


----------

